

How to discourage your employees - batasrki
http://www.geekstuffdaily.com/2009/03/12/8-rules-to-discourage-your-employees/

======
russell
Most of this is so obvious that it's not done at software companies, except
for one, awards. A soon as a company gets large enough to have an HR dept.,
out come the awards. Then they have an all hands meeting to explain the huge
new motivator. Then a monthly meeting with speeches and a few $25 Visa gift
cards.

Here's what I do. If someone does a good job, give something to his team, a
movie, lunch, something like that. If an individual does a really good job,
give him/her an on the spot bonus, no ceremony or publicity.

The morale booster is success of he team, project, company. Of course I speak
of companies that I would want to work for. I have no idea what happens at
banks and insurance companies.

~~~
dkokelley
It's awful at banks. We're encouraged to spot other employees and write and
submit 'good job' cards, which they will receive later. Then at random
submitters and their recipients will be selected to win a $25 gift card. It's
outsourcing recognition to the frontline employees.

I'm not against recognizing my team mates, but I'd rather not go through a
formal channel. It cheapens the recognition.

------
dhotson
Ugh, I hate to be 'that guy' but this is such obvious link bait.. these rules
don't really tell me anything insightful.

~~~
culix
Part of the point is not that the article tells you something you didn't know,
but that it describes bad situations in a heartfelt and humorous manner. e.g.
Objectively, sure, most people would say "IT workers need certain tools to do
their job". But obviously some managers and organizations don't get that. The
list is _funny_ , because I've seen these things happen, and I can empathize
with the fight people went through while learning some of them.

------
sachinag
You know, I read things like this and don't believe that it actually happens
this way. At the very least, it can't possibly be this way in
companies/organizations whose primary purpose is to develop things. Right?
RIGHT?

~~~
batasrki
Sadly, I identified with a lot of these points. Added to them now are a salary
freeze and an extremely low bonus not because of my technical achievements at
the company, but rather because of what my manager perceives of me. The first
one is "due to recession".

------
mitjak
What's with all the non-programming related links today? Weekend?

~~~
concretecode
It's a reaction to the Erlang overload earlier this week. Just the universe
balancing itself out.

------
TweedHeads
You want to discourage your employees?

Promise them huge bonuses at the end of the year if they exceed expectations
and give them none blaming it on the crisis.

~~~
batasrki
Ooh, speaking from experience?

How about telling your employees that "We're too top-heavy and therefore won't
be promoting anyone", and the only way to make more money in the company is to
move up?

~~~
angstrom
Better still, refer them to an HR drone instead of actually telling them face
to face. That way you can hope their ire is directed at an amorphous
initiative to cut costs.

------
TweedHeads
Another one is salary freeze.

If my only motivation to work is not being fired, then I´ll do the minimum
required to stay employed.

That's also called the slacker principle.

~~~
snprbob86
This is precisely what is going on at Microsoft right now.

